# Sixers still interested in Walker?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The 76ers, said the source, are ``desperate to get Walker.'' Philly coach Jim O'Brien [news] coached Walker when both were with the Celtics. The Pacers, without suspended star Ron Artest, are interested in Walker, too.
> Atlanta's holding the trump card. ``They're going to deal (Walker) by Feb. 20,'' said the source.


LINK

I'm not shocked, but I'm not sure how it helps us long term if at all. In the short term it makes us a much better team, and would guarantee us a spot in the postseason.

The question we have to ask though, with a rebuilding Hawks team what would the Sixers have to give them that they'd actually want?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I dont think there is that much interest in him.. one or two 2nd round picks + glenn robinson would do the trick imo


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they want walker, they need to match him with long term contract, and I don't see the Hawk taking them. Trading Robinson for him would be a bad move if you consider the cap room they'll need to resign their three free agents


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

O'Brien would want to resign him, and you don't want that. Let him go to Indiana or wherever.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

what's the difference between Walker and Robinson? Besides Robinson making more of his shots.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> what's the difference between Walker and Robinson? Besides Robinson making more of his shots.


Walker's a better shooter from beyond, he can play point forward, and Jim O'Brien likes him. That's about it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> what's the difference between Walker and Robinson? Besides Robinson making more of his shots.


Walker is better than Robinson at everything except mid range shooting. Walker can handle the ball, shoot the three, post up and pass very well for a big man not to mention he actually plays games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Philly only has to unload some bad contracts onto the Hawks for Walker, it'd be a good trade. But Philly would be making a big mistake if they let go any talent for Walker. He's just doesn't fit, unless Allen Iverson is traded. No reason to trade talent for Walker.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

The one thing Walker has that Robinson doesn't is that killer instinct. He hates to lose games. I can pretty much guarentee you if he comes he won't be around next year. Rumor has it he is pretty pissed at Jim O'Brien for what went on in Boston since he has learned the behind the scenes details about what really happened. Believe me he (Antoine) has every reason to be mad.

Walker gets no credit for what went on in Boston when they won and I doubt he ever will. I don't think Philly is the place for him. He will do anything to win (play hurt, play sick, change his game etc...) and unless a city likes that kind of die hard type of player with heart they won't like Walker.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> The one thing Walker has that Robinson doesn't is that killer instinct. He hates to lose games. I can pretty much guarentee you if he comes he won't be around next year. Rumor has it he is pretty pissed at Jim O'Brien for what went on in Boston since he has learned the behind the scenes details about what really happened. Believe me he (Antoine) has every reason to be mad.
> 
> Walker gets no credit for what went on in Boston when they won and I doubt he ever will. I don't think Philly is the place for him. He will do anything to win (play hurt, play sick, change his game etc...) and unless a city likes that kind of die hard type of player with heart they won't like Walker.


Agreed. :yes:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Robinson is one of the better clutch shooters in the game. And Walker fits perfectly into O'Brien's system.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker's a better shooter from beyond, he can play point forward, and Jim O'Brien likes him. That's about it.


I didn't think he was that good.

check out his career numbers vs. glenn

glenn:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=2624

walker:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3112

he also turns the ball over more than glenn.

from what I watched of Walker when he was with Boston, was him launching 3's and missing often.

I also remember Kenyon dominating him in the playoffs one year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> I didn't think he was that good.
> 
> check out his career numbers vs. glenn
> ...


If you compare them in their primes, no doubt about it Glenn Robinson was a much better player than Walker, but Walker's always been more versatile. I'd probably say the fact he turns the ball over more could be atributed to the fact that he always has handled the ball more than Robinson.

He did miss a ton of threes in Boston, but that's the way Jim O'Brien's always liked it. And Kenyon dominating Walker the second time the two teams played, had a lot to do with the fact Walker's knee was really bad, so the athletic Kenyon Martin (who did a fairly good job on a healthy Walker) didn't have to worry about Antoine's mobility since he was severely limited.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> If you compare them in their primes, no doubt about it Glenn Robinson was a much better player than Walker, but Walker's always been more versatile. I'd probably say the fact he turns the ball over more could be atributed to the fact that he always has handled the ball more than Robinson.
> ...


Ahh ok, I forgot about the knee, that's right.

I guess I'm not entirely sold on walker, although it would be interesting to see him mesh with AI. How is his defense?

It would be nice to finally get AI a 2nd scorer that isn't a matador on defense.

ah well, bed time.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Ugh, no Walker, please!


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> If you compare them in their primes, no doubt about it Glenn Robinson was a much better player than Walker, but Walker's always been more versatile. I'd probably say the fact he turns the ball over more could be atributed to the fact that he always has handled the ball more than Robinson.
> ...


Walker played hurt most of the 2003 season. I would think you would remember when he hurt the knee. It was after he hit the 3 that put Boston ahead of the Sixers when we came back from down 21 in the forth quarter and beat the Sixers.

I suggest you look back at the 2002 playoffs stats before you talk about anyone outplaying anyone because you have your opinion as a fact when it isn't.

One last point (because I actually like AI) but any team that has AI hoisting up shot after shot should not be commenting on anyone elses shot selection.lol


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Walker played hurt most of the 2003 season. I would think you would remember when he hurt the knee. It was after he hit the 3 that put Boston ahead of the Sixers when we came back from down 21 in the forth quarter and beat the Sixers.
> 
> I suggest you look back at the 2002 playoffs stats before you talk about anyone outplaying anyone because you have your opinion as a fact when it isn't.
> ...


I was going to waste my time coming back on this, but I guess you're too much of an Antoine Walker fan to realize I was actually defending him.

Didn't I say his knee "was really bad" in the second meeting with the Nets? Wasn't that in 2003? Didn't Kenyon Martin dominate Walker in that series?

Doesn't Jim O'Brien like high volume shooters (as evidenced with AI and Walker). It's funny that in your attempt to disprove my case, you basically solidified all my points. 

Happy New Years.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I was going to waste my time coming back on this, but I guess you're too much of an Antoine Walker fan to realize I was actually defending him.
> ...


I know what I was saying and who I was saying it too. I was refering to this comment in your tpost. You have that great New Years too.lol



> so the athletic Kenyon Martin (who did a fairly good job on a healthy Walker)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I know what I was saying and who I was saying it too. I was refering to this comment in your tpost. You have that great New Years too.lol


When I said that, I was referring to the year prior when the teams played in the playoffs. I think even though Walker was still productive in the series, Martin did a great job on him because Walker was playing some of his best basketball that season.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> When I said that, I was referring to the year prior when the teams played in the playoffs. I think even though Walker was still productive in the series, Martin did a great job on him because Walker was playing some of his best basketball that season.


and I suggested you go look at the actual stats of that series. Not to mention that Walker was guarded half the time by Van Horn during those playoffs as well as Martin but Walker's stats stayed the same throughout.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

like some of the posters said about, walker and robinson, same difference ! Man I don't know what O'Brien is doing ? Does he know what he is doing ? When you build a team, you try and take it to a certain direction and right now, O'Brien has no direction. 

And is Robinson going to play in a Philly uniform this season at all ?

Btw, When a team is making trades, who has more say, the coach or the GM ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> and I suggested you go look at the actual stats of that series. Not to mention that Walker was guarded half the time by Van Horn during those playoffs as well as Martin but Walker's stats stayed the same throughout.


So how does the fact that Van Horn guarded Walker half the time, disprove the fact that Martin did a great job of Walker when he was on him?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Celtics are shopping Gary Payton, and the Philadelphia 76ers are shooting down rumors about interest in Antoine Walker, who Jim O'Brien coached in Boston. "I've coached Antoine Walker in the past," O'Brien told the media. "I like Antoine Walker. But are we doing anything to get Antoine Walker? Not to my knowledge. So that's the best way I can answer it. There's nothing there. There really isn't."


LINK


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Why would the Hawks want Robinson? Didn't they already suffer with him in the past?? 
Ooops, I forgot, we are talking about the LA Clippers of the East, so it's not out of the question that they would want him back.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> O'Brien would want to resign him, and you don't want that. Let him go to Indiana or wherever.


I highly doubt he would get close to a max contract, would resigning Walker to a contract starting at 9 million be worth it?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> The one thing Walker has that Robinson doesn't is that killer instinct. He hates to lose games. I can pretty much guarentee you if he comes he won't be around next year. Rumor has it he is pretty pissed at Jim O'Brien for what went on in Boston since he has learned the behind the scenes details about what really happened. Believe me he (Antoine) has every reason to be mad.
> 
> Walker gets no credit for what went on in Boston when they won and I doubt he ever will. I don't think Philly is the place for him. He will do anything to win (play hurt, play sick, change his game etc...) and unless a city likes that kind of die hard type of player with heart they won't like Walker.


If the 76ers do get him... they would own his bird rights. At this point in his career how much do you think he is worth? I think more than the MLE. How many teams would pay it that are under the cap?

Would he pick money over pride?

-Petey


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> One last point (because I actually like AI) but any team that has AI hoisting up shot after shot should not be commenting on anyone elses shot selection.lol


That's exactly why we should complain. Both AI and Walker have a tendency to try and shoot themselves out of a cold spurt, which means when one's cold he'll keep the other from getting hot, since they both demand the ball so much. Granted, if they're both hot, and Kyle Korver, with Sam patrolling the paint, we're talking Finals. 

However, Walker doesn't fit with what the sixers need from a starting PF. They need a guy who can spot up a make a high percentage of jumpshots, and nothing else. Iverson is an assist point guard. He gives the ball up for people to take immediate shots, not handle the ball or post up.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> If the 76ers do get him... they would own his bird rights. At this point in his career how much do you think he is worth? I think more than the MLE. How many teams would pay it that are under the cap?
> ...


IMO he is worth at least on average 10 million a year. The Hawks might not be winning but from what I have heard all the young guys on that team are learning a lot from him on what it means to go out there and play to win the entire time you are on the court. There have been quotes by Al Harrington giving Walker credit for motivating him.
IMO he must know he isn't getting a max contract and to be honest I don't know what his value is out there. I don't think he will see even 10 million a year. I do think he would take less money to play on a team that won't trade him. (Not sure the no trade claus thing in an NBA contract) because he has made several comments about wanting to stay put.

That said I don't see him in Philly. Jim O'Brien traded him away and then regreted it after the fact. I don't think Walker wants to play for him regardless of what he might actually say to be politcally correct. Walker knows that Jim approved the Boston trade and he didn't know at first (but he does know now)


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> That said I don't see him in Philly. Jim O'Brien traded him away and then regreted it after the fact. I don't think Walker wants to play for him regardless of what he might actually say to be politcally correct. Walker knows that Jim approved the Boston trade and he didn't know at first (but he does know now)


Danny Ainge traded Walker, O'Brien likes him too much to do it. That, and the Eric Williams trade were the two major reasons why he quit.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> 
> Danny Ainge traded Walker, O'Brien likes him too much to do it. That, and the Eric Williams trade were the two major reasons why he quit.


That isn't what happened. Danny talked Jim O'Brien into trading Walker telling him that they could win more games without him. 
Jim O'Brien has said multiple times that he agreed with the trade.When Jim realized the Celtics weren't winning in the playoffs without Antoine on the floor (combined with Ainge trading away Eric Williams. The media here even mentioned a shouting match in the hall 20 minutes before that game because Danny didn't tell him about the trade till then. Jim then changed his story the next day saying he wasn't mad)he told Danny Ainge he wanted out but would stay till the end of the year. Danny Ainge said "Then why don't you leave now" and he did.

There was a small hoopla here in Boston when Jim O'Brien's agent learned that Wyc Grousbeck (The Celtics owner) was on the radio saying Jim quit and Jim's agent threatened to sue the Celtics if Wyc didn't stop telling lies about him. This was all printed in the Boston papers and or magazine except the part about the Walker trade and Jim getting the Celtics would not win without Antoine and that was told to me by one of your reporters from a Philly paper. I wish I had kept those e-mails.

Not that long ago Danny Ainge said on talk radio that it was Jim O'Brien's idea to trade Walker and I don't think Jim know's it was said. I wish I could contact Jim and let him know what was said because Danny Ainge is a liar.


----------

